# Another Website Thread!



## Aayria (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey all! I know, I know, I've not kept up with TPF nearly as much as I should...tried posting a few months back to try being active here again, and you know how life goes!

But I thought I'd try taking a stab at posting for some website CC if anyone is willing to take a peek! This summer I went full bore and officially became the owner of Aayria Bella Photography LLC...it's exciting, and daunting at the same time!  My hubby and I have been working a great deal to get a decent website in place after a couple years of a small one I had thrown together.

Anyhow, if you'd like to take a look you can view what we've come up with here:

www.aayriabella.com

Any thoughts are welcome, thanks so much for looking!


----------



## amolitor (Jul 24, 2012)

I would make my location a lot clearer. Unlike many photographers one CAN deduce where you are, by clicking the Contact link. I would but something right up front and center 'Aaria Bella, a Fort Wayne based photographer for all your Mumble Mumble needs!' or something.

Mostly I imagine you're directing people to the web site with local ads, business cards in the coffee shop, and referrals. Still, you might pick up some hits from the internet, someone might share a card with a friend in another city. You'll get hits from out of town, if you get hits at all, so make it clear where you are.


----------

